# France vs Croatia World Cup Final



## mahrez (Jul 13, 2018)

So who's your pick & why?

World Cup final predictions: Will France or Croatia lift the trophy?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/781519002

One of the best World Cups in history comes to an end Sunday in Moscow, as France and Croatia face off at the Luzhniki Stadium with the world championship on the line.

I'm going with Croatia when almost  everybody else picking France.  There team chemistry & tatics will make the difference.  For a country with a pouplatiom roughy the size of LA vs powerhouse France they are big underdogs but they have motivation & momentum to settle the score vs the France.


----------



## younothat (Jul 13, 2018)

Some history on the last time these nations meet in the WC:

Croatia out to avenge defeat to France in 1998 World Cup semifinal:
https://www.sportsnet.ca/soccer/croatia-avenge-defeat-france-1998-world-cup-semifinal/

Like in 1998, France is the betting favourite over Croatia on Sunday, but this World Cup has been very unpredictable.

+390 on the money line for CRO is very tempting,  I'm not big on betting favorites but -110 on the money line for France is not bad odds, there younger should be fresher and they have the talent.


----------

